# Do all goats grow beards?



## Cali2013

I have 2 NDs, a wether and doe. Both 6 months old. Well these guys eventually grow beards? Or are beards breed specific?


----------



## Catahoula

Not necessary. I've seen more bucks with beards but both does and wethers may or may not have beards. Maybe some breeds are more likely to grow beards. I have all wethers and none of them have beards.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a kinder doe with a beard....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some do some dont 

I had a pair of sisters, one has a beard, the other doesn't, the one with a beard, all her doe kids thus far grow beards too  the other one, I out of four does I have kept one, and tabs on another and neither one have beards. So it's interesting  we also have another doe that grows a small beard in the winter  I love my girls beards


----------



## milkmaid

Every buck I've ever seen has a beard.
Wethers and does can go both ways. I have a beardless wether; and only half of my does have beards.


----------



## WillowGem

I have two yearling wethers...one has a beard, the other doesn't.
I'm hoping my 3 month old wether will grow a beard, I think they make the boy goats look handsome!


----------



## happybleats

Not all Goats have beards...but all my Saanen Does have beards : ) a few here and there on the other breeds, all my bucks have beards ( Saanen, Lamancha< Nubian, and Nigerian) 

Im with you WillowGem...I think the beards make my boys look handsome too


----------



## OakHollowRanch

My Alpine starts to grow a small beard in between show seasons. None of our Nubian does or our wether have beards.


----------



## toth boer goats

Some do and some don't.


----------



## Cali2013

I would love to see one or both of our kids have beards, but I guess time will tell. How old will they be when they start growing a beard? A year old or much older?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My 10 month old Nigerian Dwarf buck started his beard at about 8 months, maybe 7. While my 4 month old Nigerian Dwarf wether is just starting his... Not surprising, since his dam also has a beard.


----------



## WillowGem

Cali2013 said:


> I would love to see one or both of our kids have beards, but I guess time will tell. How old will they be when they start growing a beard? A year old or much older?


Merlin, my Pygmy/Nigerian cross, started getting his beard when he was around 9 months old.


----------



## goatiegirl

I hope my girls get beards too.....even though its kinda a guy thing. They are 6 months now so I am hoping it may come when they grow their winter coat. Both their Dams had beards.


----------



## Cali2013

I looked at them both closely last night and my doe has a few wisps of longer hairs under her chin which could be normal or be the beginnings of a beard... Hmmmm. She's 6 mo old. Nothing on my wether.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My Boer wether has no beard.....


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ive never seen a dairy goat without a beard. Though does of course have much smaller under the chin beards that get slightly more full as they age. Typically no longer then 6 inches long and no larger in area then say a silver dollar. Bucks start out the same but as they age and rut it grows up their cheeks all the way to under their eye balls. Wethers will have beards more like does. The earlier you wether a boy the less hair and horn growth they will have.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I have had Nubians for many years, does and wethers, and none of them had a beard.


----------

